# AccuPel Ultra 6000/6000 Plus Desktop/Firmware Updates



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

*AccuPel DGA-6000 Desktop v1.10 (Initial Release - 20 July 2017)*

Free PC and Mac programs to operate the AccuPel DGA-6000 from your computer desktop.

The Desktop app also allows you to enter color and grayscale values, set up HDR metadata, and demonstrates automated measurements using the basic Analyzer functions.

Download Link






































*Accupel DGA-6000 Firmware Upgrade 2 (22 August 2017)* (Free Cumulative Upgrade)

FW G.28/A.25 - Refer to DGA-6000 Manual v1.10 or laterRefer to DGA-6000 Manual v1.10 or later

For DGA6K Ultra & Ultra Plus - unifies common feature set.

First version compatible with Free DGA-6000 Desktop app.

Adds new HLG HDR standard - (Hybrid Log-Gamma).

Adds 13 Color Pixel Multi-burst Patterns.

Adds Gray2Color & Channels features to 4K 24/25/30p.

Adds new USB User values input mode for SW compatibility.

Improves USB performance, HDR & Rec 2020 switching

Download Link


----------

